# Mini registries?



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I am seriously thinking of adding a Nigeian buck to my herd. I am leasing out my Nubian buck because I have too many of his daughters. I am keeping my Lamancha buck. 

With my previous herd, I had bred my Oberhasli and Nubians to be on the small side of normal without using a Nigerian. I had just about succeded of producing smaller animals with gorgeous udder and great production when they were all murdered.

So, since I have a small place, I am thinking about breeding Mini Nubians and Mini Lamanchas, maybe Mini Oberhaslis because I do have 1 Obie doe.

What registry would I use? In my area, there are a lot of mini Nubians and Lamanchas but none of them are registered.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

TMGR

http://miniaturedairygoats.com/ - this sounds like a new registry


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Miniature Dairy Goat Association is who I use for mini-Manchas.
http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/


----------



## DrakesFarm (Apr 1, 2013)

Not to sound nosey but how were all your goats murdered? By person or animal?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

MDGA also has virtual shows online, so if you can't get to their sanctioned show you can still earn champion legs.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

While we're on the subject of registration I'm gonna borrow the thread for a second and ask; is there anywhere to register Pygerians? I'm working on an "urban milker" which is tiny but with good capacity and temperament and Pygmies don't fall under the dairy category (though they used to be used for milk). I'm going for 16-18 inches and a quart a day (which my pyg already gives me, but her attachments leave much to be desired).


----------

